# CPC/CMA (AAMA) Greater Cincinnati with extensive experience



## leyclare@yahoo.com (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently earned my CPC to enhance the extensive experience I have in physician practices in all areas: clinical, administrative and managerial, in Primary Care and Specialty medicines. I have a broad knowledge of CMS and commercial insurances as well as excellent organizational and computer skills. My work is precise and I am a resourceful problem solver. My extensive involvement in the AAMA professional association has provided skills in leadership and communication as well as afforded me a broad network of medical contacts. I would love the opportunity to discuss *any* position.  

Clare Ley, CPC, CMA (AAMA)


----------

